# Mountain Dew Code Red



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

So I'm at Wal-Mart the other day, and I was waiting in line to checkout, when I saw in the little cooler by the register what looked like a RED Mountain Dew bottle.

"Hmm, that's odd."

So I open the door and take a look. It's some new product called Mountain Dew Code Red. Sort of a cherry Mt. Dew. I purchased it. The checkout lady was like "Mmmm, honey, that stuff is good. I hate Mt. Dew, but can't get enough of that red stuff."

I tasted it. Interesting. Think Mt. Dew meets Hawaiian Punch. Not totally a Dew flavor, a little more mild, but still quite tasty. I hadn't seen any marketing for this product, so I wonder if its launch was localized. (They only have them in small plastic bottles right now... cans coming later).

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else had this new beverage, and your thoughts on it.

Check out the Code Red website


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

My DH used to drink Mt. Dew all the time, he switched to coffee because he didn't want to be the "kid" in the office who drank soda. I was going to pick up a bottle of this new stuff for him and have a _small_ taste.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Haven't tried it yet, I'll have to look for it next time I'm at the store. I have tried the new Pepsi Twist, the lemon flavored cola, now that's pretty good.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

They've got the lemon Pepsi back? Now that I liked! As for Red Mountain Dew? Wouldn't be easier to drink your red food coloring straight? I stopped the wild colored sodas when I discovered that Orange Crush stained my glass orange.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I haven't tried the red Mountain Dew yet, but my husband loves it! I'm a coffee fan and drink it almost exclusively.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I didn't know they had lemon pepsi. I always thought they should have lemon or lime coke since I usually order it with a slice of lime or lemon.

As for red dew I like the color change, the other one was just to yellow for me.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I believe lemon Pepsi is in limited test markets right now, because it wouldn't make much sense for them to promote it nationwide, seeing as they just launched Sierra Mist.

Beverage Digest reports that "Pepsi Twist lemon cola will be "primarily in and out (of market) product." Will start by Memorial Day."

Visuals can be found here and here

[ June 14, 2001: Message edited by: ChiliBoy ]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I got this from Beverage Digest...

"Pepsi's Mountain Dew, for example, is the leader in the flavored sector, and the company is trying to grow that brand. Around Memorial Day, Pepsi will introduce Mountain Dew Code Red, a cherry-flavored formulation with a lasting kick on the tongue. And down the road, _an Arctic blue version may be tested_. "


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I am amazed by how long Mountain Dew has been on the market, considering other knock-offs have gone by the wayside (remember Mello Yello?). I was always tantalized by the flavor of Mountain Dew but couldn't handle the caffeine or the color. But the red one sounds pretty fun to drink. I don't know if I can bring myself to drink it on a regular basis, but I love to try new sodas, particularly cherry flavored ones. But blue is were I draw the line. I have a strange aversion to blue foods.

Anyone remember Apple Slice? I debuted back in the very early 1990s. I used to drink a can on the way to school. Of course, as with everything else that I develop a liking for, it got yanked from the market after a year.

If any of you are ever in Las vegas, go to the Coca Cola museum. There is a small fee, but well worth it. You get to taste all sorts of different coke product from all over the world that is not available in the US (like pear soda from Taiwan). They should make a litchi flavored one to market in China. It would fly off the shelves. If they made that for here, I think it would fly off the shelves, too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just tried Lemon Twist Pepsi today (we're just west of Milwaukee, Wisconsin). Not bad- I like a stronger lemon flavor, but it's okay. Lately I've been drinking club soda with lime wedges, and enjoying it immensely. The drawbacks are that in some restaurants, they charge for it like a bar drink rather than a soft drink; others splash in Rose's Lime Juice instead of lime wedges, even when I'm specific about it. Or, they add limes to tonic water.  I'd love to have pear soda available! I enjoyed pear juice drinks in Sweden long ago, and saw pear yogurt in France. I'm kind of confused why more pear flavored foods aren't available in the States- it's a widely liked fruit, after all.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Mello Yello is still made. It's a Coke product.

FYI, Mountain Dew is now the world's #3 most popular soft drink, behind Coke and Pepsi. Diet Coke used to be #3


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Pepsi had a lemon pepsi product out in the '70's. What was it called? They added lemon to the diet pepsi to help cut the awful flavor of the first artificial sweeteners. Was it Pepsi Free? I prefer a slice of lime in my diet coke and a lemon in the diet pepsi...weird I know........


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Man, they keep everything in the Midwest. Glad to hear that Mello Yello is still around. My cousin and I used to love drinking Mello Yello and Mountain Dew. We grew up in New York City. But I stopped seeing Mello Yello when I was a teenager. Now I live on the west coast. We took a southern route on the drive cross country so I probably missed the Mello Yello. Had I known, I would have insisted on taking a northerly route through the heartland. By any chance, you wouldn't have apple flavored Slice there, would you?


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

*luv2bake*, to answer your questions...

_Pepsi Light_ came out in 1975 "with a distinctive lemon taste, is introduced as an alternative to traditional diet colas."

Click for can image
Click for cheesy radio commercial (RealPlayer required)

Ironically, the term "Pepsi Light" is still used in some countries instead of the term "Diet Pepsi"

_Pepsi Free_ came out in 1982 as "the first major brand caffeine-free colas." It was also referenced in the movie "Back to the Future"


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Chiliboy, that's it! My hubby and I found it a great improvement over tab. We also grew up on Fresca b4 it was taken off the market and reformulated to be less"grapefruity." My folks used to hault it from Minnesota for us to wherever the AF had dumped us. The midwest gets all the neat stuff for test markets. Unfortunately, they often discontinued things b4 it reaches where we were living at the time...


----------



## dei4al (Jun 18, 2001)

the red mountain dew tastes likes cherry limeade


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Al,

Does it really? If I'd 'a known that, I would've tried it a long time ago! 

[ June 24, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------

